# Looking for individual copies of church fathers?



## RamistThomist (Mar 6, 2007)

I know that I can purchase the whole deal for about $200. I also know that I can read the church fathers online for free (but honestly, who wants to read that many pages from a screen?).

While I understand it might be cheaper to go for the knock-out blow and get the whole deal at once, I can't justify the money spent on that. However, I am open to the possibility of finding individual volumes (ambrose, augustine's stuff, etc). But where and how much?

I have the first one in the series (thanks patrick!) and another one on monkery. I am also getting Oliver O'Donovan's sourcebook on Christian Political Thought where he collates the Fathers on these topics, so that will help out some.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 6, 2007)

St. Valdimirs Press puts out quite a few individual volumes in paperback. They have several works by Athanasius, Basil, and Irenaeus, predominantly eastern Fathers but still helpful and historically valuable. Personally, I'd say just get the big set


----------



## Davidius (Mar 6, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> However, I am open to the possibility of finding individual volumes (ambrose, augustine's stuff, etc). But where and how much?





I'm looking particularly for individual texts from the Latin Fathers in the original language...I suppose readers will also do. Anyone?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 6, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> St. Valdimirs Press puts out quite a few individual volumes in paperback. They have several works by Athanasius, Basil, and Irenaeus, predominantly eastern Fathers but still helpful and historically valuable. Personally, I'd say just get the big set



I have the Athanasius one. But you are right, the big set is prettier.


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I know that I can purchase the whole deal for about $200. I also know that I can read the church fathers online for free (but honestly, who wants to read that many pages from a screen?).
> 
> While I understand it might be cheaper to go for the knock-out blow and get the whole deal at once, I can't justify the money spent on that. However, I am open to the possibility of finding individual volumes (ambrose, augustine's stuff, etc). But where and how much?
> 
> I have the first one in the series (thanks patrick!) and another one on monkery. I am also getting Oliver O'Donovan's sourcebook on Christian Political Thought where he collates the Fathers on these topics, so that will help out some.


Are you asking about the 38 volume Hendrickson set?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Are you asking about the 38 volume Hendrickson set?



Something like that. I think different publishers did it, too, but yes, that's it.


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Something like that. I think different publishers did it, too, but yes, that's it.


I am not aware of it being sold in individual volumes, you might check the Hendrickson site(I assume they have one) and see if you can purchase individual volumes. Pax Vobiscum


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 6, 2007)

If you're looking for Augustine's works, I think the 38 volume set has the largest colleciton. But the set is divided into 3 divisions. The 1st division is the Ante-Nicene fathers. The Second division is 14 volumes of Augustine and Chrysostom. The 3rd division is a whole host of other post-Nicea Fathers. If you just want Augustine you can probably by just buy the second division. I think CBD sells them like that.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 6, 2007)

Anybody know about individual works or collections published in the original language?


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> If you're looking for Augustine's works, I think the 38 volume set has the largest colleciton. But the set is divided into 3 divisions. The 1st division is the Ante-Nicene fathers. The Second division is 14 volumes of Augustine and Chrysostom. The 3rd division is a whole host of other post-Nicea Fathers. If you just want Augustine you can probably by just buy the second division. I think CBD sells them like that.


Thank you Patrick, my wife bought me the 38 volume set. Did not know they broke them for sale in three sets so I was not sure what to tell my brother.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 7, 2007)

I see the Ante-Nicean 10 volume set is $299 at Hendrikson, but it can be gotten for around $100 through Amazon vendors:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/1565630823/ref=dp_olp_2/102-4093427-2419363


----------



## caddy (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, and sometimes EBAY individuals post deals on these. I have this 2nd Set ( 13 Volumes I think ). I believe I got it for a little less than 50 bucks including shipping on ebay. I keep my eye posted for the other sets on ebay as time permits, but have not been able to _snag _the other sets as of yet.



Puritan Sailor said:


> If you're looking for Augustine's works, I think the 38 volume set has the largest colleciton. But the set is divided into 3 divisions. The 1st division is the Ante-Nicene fathers. The Second division is 14 volumes of Augustine and Chrysostom. The 3rd division is a whole host of other post-Nicea Fathers. If you just want Augustine you can probably by just buy the second division. I think CBD sells them like that.


----------



## caddy (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok CarolinaCalvinist

I'm impressed. You read in Latin !? 



CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Anybody know about individual works or collections published in the original language?


----------



## DTK (Mar 7, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Anybody know about individual works or collections published in the original language?


Yes, I have a number of individual works that have been translated into English, which are not found in the Eerdmans set.

As for collections in the original languages, there is the older, standard sets by Migne...

Jacques Paul Migne, _Patrologiae Graecae_. 166 vols. Paris: Migne, 1857-1886.
Jacques Paul Migne, _Patrologiae Latina_. 211 vols. Paris: Migne, 1844-1864.

and the supplement to Migne...

A. Hamman, ed. _Patrologiae Latinae Supplementum_. Paris: Garnier Frères, 1958-.[/i].

Then the modern critical editions, which are on-going in publication...

_Corpus Christianorum_. Series Latina. Turnhout, Belgium: Brepols, 1953-.

_Corpus Scriptorum Ecclesiasticorum Latinorum_. Vienna, 1866-.

H. de Lubac, J. Daniélou et al., eds. _Sources Chrétiennes_. Paris: Editions du Cerf, 1941-.

_Traditio Exegetica Graeca_. Louvain: Peeters, 1991-.

DTK


----------



## Davidius (Mar 7, 2007)

DTK said:


> Yes, I have a number of individual works that have been translated into English, which are not found in the Eerdmans set.
> 
> As for collections in the original languages, there is the older, standard sets by Migne...
> 
> ...



Thanks!!


----------

